# California BLS Protocol



## nmccovery (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm an Arizona EMT studying for a fire department test in California.  Does anyone know how to find the BLS protocol for California?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 14, 2011)

What city/county are you applying for. There is no state wide protocol as the protocol and system design is set at the "Local EMS Agency" level (aka, county(ies) level).


----------



## nmccovery (Jul 14, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> What city/county are you applying for. There is no state wide protocol as the protocol and system design is set at the "Local EMS Agency" level (aka, county(ies) level).


'Guess that would help!  It's Sacramento, Sacramento County.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 14, 2011)

Here you go.

http://www.sacdhhs.com/article.asp?ContentID=1122

As a quick side note, it looks like their website is over a year out of date with nomenclature. Any reference to "EMT-I" is actually a reference to "EMT-1" which was the old name for the EMT level. California, in terms of state wide scope and nomenclature (however the counties can reduce the scope of their providers at will) adopted the National Scope of Practice levels in 2010 (EMT, AEMT, Paramedic).


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 15, 2011)

Sacramento does not do LALS. (AEMT) They used to about 20 years ago and then began doing ALS. Those that remained from about 20 years ago have either upgraded to Paramedic, downgraded to EMT, or have retired. OP: Since you're an intermediate, you'll have to downgrade to EMT. The challenge stuff is on that site... Policy 4100.19.

Unless you get on with AMR, you won't likely be doing 911...


----------

